# SERM liquid or tablet?



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have only used liquid clomid for PCT after a PH cycle. It seemed fine and was a RC company with good feedback. Would this be a good option over an UGL tablet clomid?

What do you guys prefer? 

Liquid tastes like crap but you don't have to deal with splitting tabs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

get what ever u know works.Liquid can be dosed easier then caps but with clomid its almost always 50mg per ml.So no need to split it


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 30, 2013)

Any idea of shelf life?

I usually get more than I use.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

when it comes to pct i like getting fresh shit every time.I think liquid is a year but im not sure.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with BB go with whatever source you trust more... Liquid sucks but if I know it's legit I go with it over caps


----------



## Azog (Apr 30, 2013)

I would rock caps for Clomid/Nolva, but for AI's I like liquid. I gotta be able to play with my doses to get 100% dialed in.


----------



## basskiller (May 1, 2013)

your right about the taste of most liquids .. But I find them usually cheaper and just as effective.  You can cap your own with an accurate scale .. also a viable option. 
 buying capped/pills is normally more expensive route.. 

 but any will suffice


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 1, 2013)

If you don't like the taste of liquid put your dose in a small glass of oj or Gatoraide. I prefer liquids on SERMs and AI's. only thing I don't buy liquid is caber and that's because it doesn't last long in a suspension. As long as you keep liquids in a room temp and dark place they'll last awhile. I've used stane that was a year and a half old and it was fine.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

I have 6 month old clomid. It's in a cabinet at room temp so from what you guys are saying I should be good to go. I'm just going to go make google my bitch and get something definitive. Thanks for the help.


----------

